# Kann ich mein Netzteil ohne bedenken weiter nutzen?



## MezZo_Mix (29. Juli 2014)

Ich verweise mal auf mein Thema Blitz im Haus eingeschlagen. Heute mittag ist ca. 50 Meter neben uns in einem anderen Haus der Blitz eingeschlagen. Dabei ging sofort mein PC aus nach dem Peng darauf hin hab ich ihn erstmal 10 Minuten ausgelassen und später wieder angemacht, im Haus ging nichts anderes aus außer mein Computer. Jetzt hab ich die bange ob das Netzteil wirklich noch für den Betrieb geignet ist. Bis jetzt funktioniert alles 100% Spielen, rendern usw.


Netzteil : Be Quiet Pure Power L8 530Watt


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (29. Juli 2014)

Ja kannst du weiter nutzen. Mach doch nicht so ein Tam Tam.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (29. Juli 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Ja kannst du weiter nutzen. Mach doch nicht so ein Tam Tam.


 
Wieso Tam Tam, ausserdem ist das ein gesonderter Bereich


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (29. Juli 2014)

Oh, gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (31. Juli 2014)

Sofern das Netzteil einwandfrei läuft, kannst du es weiter verwenden.
Das Netzteil verfügt ja über Schutzschaltungen.

Trotzdem gilt natürlich immer: Elektrogeräte niemals unbeaufsichtigt laufen lassen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## FTTH (1. August 2014)

> Trotzdem gilt natürlich immer: Elektrogeräte niemals unbeaufsichtigt laufen lassen.


Bei einem Kühlschrank ist das schwierig.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Bei einem Kühlschrank ist das schwierig.


 
Hast du keine Webcam in der Küche?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du keine Webcam in der Küche?



Ehm ne Webcam ist aber auch ein Elektrogeräte - die muss du auch beaufsichtigen ...

@TE hat schon deinen PC gestartet ?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. August 2014)

Ja läuft alles, mir war nur nicht klar ob die Schutzschaltungen nur einmal halten oder wirklich öfter ^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. August 2014)

Die halten öfters . Wäre ja schlimm wenn das NT nur 1. Mal bei nem Kurzen abschalten würde.


----------



## Medicate (1. August 2014)

würde aber den vertrieb antreiben... bring die Hersteller nicht auf Ideen


----------



## MepMepWroam (1. August 2014)

Bald erhätlich: Einwegnetzteile mit Killswitch  Wer weiß was grad alles entwickelt wird ?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. August 2014)

Noch eine Frage ein User meinte:



eXquisite schrieb:


> Und? Die Schmelzsicherung ist jetzt durch, beim nächsten mal geht die Hardware drauf.


 
Ist da etwas Wahres dran?


----------

